# New project coming soon.



## ukcommando (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi all been a while since i have been about,well i hope to be around a bit more now my latest project is a go.

I have a 4 draw filing cabinet at work that i can have, so seen as im coming up on a couple of nights ill get to work on it,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Not too many projects like that on here so im going to have to play it by ear,

Im thinking of leaving the draws in as it would be kind of cool to pull out the fire pit, and also the meat to check on them, i think the bottom obviously will be my fire, and im going to leave it at charcoal, i see some people have converted them to gas,

i can insulate if heat retention is an issue but i wont know till i have lit her up.

any ideas welcome

pictures to follow!!

cheers

Lee.


----------



## wade (Oct 16, 2015)

Lee - that sounds like an awesome project. I am looking forward to the step by step photos


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 16, 2015)

Good luck Lee.  Waiting to see your ideas.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 17, 2015)

Seen one of these on FACEBOOK, try looking on YouTube for some ideas.

The one on FACEBOOK, had all the draws opening.


----------



## ukcommando (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236876/filing-cabinet-uds

link to the thread on the new build, is it poss to post to uk and us site with the sane thread?

lee


----------

